# Zongo Falls Zongo



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

Hi guys just wanted to share with you this small video with a gopro on a drone, of a place where we go to spend week end and where I can find some Anubias, bolbitis and other plants. 

. 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

Water was very low at that moment


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Feb 2014)

Awesome! You have a photo of the flying droid?


----------



## Lee Sweeting (8 Feb 2014)

Awesome! What a beautiful place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael W (8 Feb 2014)

Lovely scene! Puts the mini waterfall to shame in Jesmond Dene in Newcastle.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Awesome! You have a photo of the flying droid?







It is a DJI drone


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

Here is an other video of the drone at Muanda 600 km from Kinshasa where the Congo river meets Atlantic


----------



## Ady34 (10 Feb 2014)

impressive pilot, especially in the beach hut and under the trees  I wouldnt mind enjoying a bbq there 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (10 Feb 2014)

Ady,
in the first video, you can see three different spot ( 3 different take off) in the last spot (the small canyon with th small waterfall) is where you can find Bobitis.
the right side where the falls come from is cover of Bobitis.
I hope I can go soon there to make a report of different type of anubia, bobitis and fontinalis.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (10 Feb 2014)

Ady34 said:


> impressive pilot, especially in the beach hut and under the trees  I wouldnt mind enjoying a bbq there
> Thanks for sharing


 
the one on the beach was his "first" real flight !! He manage it very well for a rookie in drone lol
cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (10 Feb 2014)

As you have Bolbitis on your tank I relay want you to see it in its natural habits.


----------



## Ady34 (10 Feb 2014)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> As you have Bolbitis on your tank I relay want you to see it in its natural habits.


 
me too mate, will be cool if you have pics too


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (10 Feb 2014)

Z-Y-Z, you seem to be just living for pleasure alone.

It's not fair.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2014)

Ady34 said:


> impressive pilot, especially in the beach hut and under the trees  I wouldnt mind enjoying a bbq there
> Thanks for sharing


Impressive skills indeed, I can't keep my helicopter up for more than a few minutes lol


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (10 Feb 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Impressive skills indeed, I can't keep my helicopter up for more than a few minutes lol


 
It is way easier to manage the drone than an helicopter, the drone is powered by 4 propellers  !!
The drone is also GPS calibrate so it's more stable and can stay at desire altitude.

cheers


Monk d'Wally de Honk said:


> Z-Y-Z, you seem to be just living for pleasure alone.
> 
> It's not fair.


 
 Pleasure must be your first goal in life hahaha. If you want to enjoy your life, think "pleasure" lol
But (there is always a but) behind all this pleasure there is work and also the hard and expensive living in Congo

cheers


----------

